# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Changes after building permit approved.

## Zukand

Thought Id see if anyone has experienced this - our building permit was approved, its a small job (5.5k) - owner builder. Now that weve started and indoveted all the framework etc, weve worked out a way to potentially achieve wha lt we want without following through with everything on the permit. The permit is essentially to remove load bearing walls and install beams. We could potentially get away with keeping one of the walls we periodically though wed have to remove, which would mean two less beams to install. Im assuming Id have to apply for an amendment, but has anyone expirenced this in the past?  
Also so any comments on changing non load bearing elements on the plans? Originally I didnt detail anything on my permit that wasnt structural - and they were happy with it , until the 1-th hour when they changed their mind. I popped something down but now Im second guessing it... its basically the layout of our kitchen / pantry / en-suite /wir. Again, all are just non structural walls. Windows remain in the same spots for each room.

----------


## JB1

Did you require an engineering plan?

----------


## Zukand

Yep - we’re doing 4 things. Removing a load bearing pantry wall, installing two external doors and removing a load bearing built in robe.  
We’re considering not removing the pantry walls, which would mean two beams the engineer has specified won’t be required. (Already have them - so right now I’m deciding what’s worth doing).  
In in regards to the layout of the new walls, no engineering. All the internal work is hanging beams / counter beams within the roof space.

----------


## JB1

You won't need to amend the building permit, just submit the amended engineering design to the building surveyor. 
For a small job like this you can see why people don't bother getting a building permit.

----------


## Zukand

Thanks mate - that’s what I was hoping for. I think council is open again so I might also try give them a. Buzz  to confirm. Not gonna lie, after getting the engineering done I should’ve just gone ahead with it. Council hasn’t been too bad except for one person. They wanted elevations of everything. Including a stud wall that’ll fill the doorway of the old robe. Yep. Not load bearing or anything @♂️

----------

